# Eheim 2028



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

I just got a used Eheim 2028. I would like some thoughts as to how they work and what media I should use in it.

I currently have a 65G tall with Afican cichlids. Heavily stocked. I currently have the fluval 404 with some carbon, amonia remover, some stuff to minimize algae, along with the prefilter and a full tray of biomax.

I'm going to switch the Fluval with the Eheim. Along with the Eheim, I would still have the emporer 400 running. One of the fill up containers has Amonia carbon mix and the other I filled with Fluval biomax.

The Eheim came with little cylinders in the bottom tray. Not sure if that is like the fluval prefilter or the biomax. The other 2 filters have little brown balls in them. Those trays are filled to the top with these balls. 

Would you keep the same media in the filter or is there something else that you would use or change?

Also, I just picked this up for $140. Any thoughts on if this was a good deal or not? It's about a year old. I know how much they are used but have no idea how they retain in value.

Thanks
Wil


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

I have one not a bad filter but since your tank is heavily stocked i would keep the fluval on it as well. 
as for media it all depends on what you want the filter to do. I use lava rocks and ceramic rings with some filter floss in mine.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I picked one up recently has well. It's a great filter...

The cylinder type media is not like fluval's bio max. They are mainly for mechanical filtration of picking up larger particles. The little round balls 'coco puffs' are the bio media like the fluval biomax. 

As for your heavily stocked tank, I would keep two filters on that tank. I agree with Jackson but if you really need the fluval for another tank, then atleast keep the emporer on. 

As for $140, that is an excellent deal for a 2028.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I have one not a bad filter but since your tank is heavily stocked i would keep the fluval on it as well.
> as for media it all depends on what you want the filter to do. I use lava rocks and ceramic rings with some filter floss in mine.





gucci17 said:


> I picked one up recently has well. It's a great filter...
> 
> The cylinder type media is not like fluval's bio max. They are mainly for mechanical filtration of picking up larger particles. The little round balls 'coco puffs' are the bio media like the fluval biomax.
> 
> ...


thanks for the input guys! I'm not sure I'll keep the 404 on the tank as well but the emporer will definitely stay on. I think I'll add some filter floss on there and see how fast that gets clogged up.

Ya Gucci, I figured that on the price but really didn't know how much filters retain their value.

Another question on the set up of the 2028. There is basically a tube that runs down each basket and then it looks like a small tube at the very top to connect the baskets and the top part of the filter. Does that little tube stick up past the basket? I'll try to get a pic on tonight.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tbird said:


> Ya Gucci, I figured that on the price but really didn't know how much filters retain their value.
> 
> Another question on the set up of the 2028. There is basically a tube that runs down each basket and then it looks like a small tube at the very top to connect the baskets and the top part of the filter. Does that little tube stick up past the basket? I'll try to get a pic on tonight.


I've noticed that Eheims in general do keep their value quite well. For a filter valued at $300+ msrp brand new, you bought it for less than half price for a used one. Depending on the condition and whatnot, that's still a good deal in my books.

As for the tube sticking up past the basket, I am almost certain that mine does the same. It connects to the head of the filter.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> I've noticed that Eheims in general do keep their value quite well. For a filter valued at $300+ msrp brand new, you bought it for less than half price for a used one. Depending on the condition and whatnot, that's still a good deal in my books.
> 
> As for the tube sticking up past the basket, I am almost certain that mine does the same. It connects to the head of the filter.


I figured that it was a decent deal with Eheims reputation. But with so many eheims out there, I just wasn't sure if this is one that would work for me. I actually scored a better deal with the 2026. The guy just wanted it gone too.

Cool! I figured the tube had to stick out a bit. I'll mess around with it more once I fully set up.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tbird said:


> I figured that it was a decent deal with Eheims reputation. But with so many eheims out there, I just wasn't sure if this is one that would work for me. I actually scored a better deal with the 2026. The guy just wanted it gone too.
> 
> Cool! I figured the tube had to stick out a bit. I'll mess around with it more once I fully set up.


I know this is unrelated, but just out of curiousity, does that guy still have his 150G tank with the frontosa, a 120G tank and an ehiem 2213??? or they were all gone???


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> I know this is unrelated, but just out of curiousity, does that guy still have his 150G tank with the frontosa, a 120G tank and an ehiem 2213??? or they were all gone???


The tanks might still be there but he did everything he could to get me to take them. LOL. I just went for the 2028. Then I walked out with the 2028 and the 2026, but $50 for the 2026.  LOL. He said he took the Frontosa to Finatics. it looked like all he had left were the tanks. I wish I had the money for the 150. It was nice!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Tbird said:


> The tanks might still be there but he did everything he could to get me to take them. LOL. I just went for the 2028. Then I walked out with the 2028 and the 2026, but $50 for the 2026.  LOL. He said he took the Frontosa to Finatics. it looked like all he had left were the tanks. I wish I had the money for the 150. It was nice!


Sweet Deal! Wish I went back for the 2026 

I was the first person to his house and this is what he offered me, the 150G tank + 2028, 2026, two 2213, two 3ft coralife T5 light fixture + light, tetra deepwater pump, eheim feeder, and all the fish for $500

but I only had $85 with me that time, I turned off his deal



------------------------------------

See! my stuff and the deal I showed to you guys always THE BEST in GTA!

Enjoy your new filter!


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow that sounded like quite a deal.

where was this posted?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Wow that is quite the deal!! I would have considered it if I had more room. LOL Oh well. Next time. It was on PN.

I actually just scored a deal on a free 90 G with stand and a couple Rena's. Not sure of the lights. Apparently there are 9 fish, not sure of those either. LOL.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

where are you guys finding all these deals????


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

LOL...pure luck!!

I'm not sure how I found the PN one. I think Big fishy told me about it.

The Kijiji one, I was surfing at liek midnight and came across it. Called in the morning and they wanted the whole package to go to a good home!!  Apparenty one of the filters doesn't work so I might be on here asking for help. LOL.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

No wonder that guy never replied to my PMs on PN. You got a great deal for sure.

I have a couple of 2028 filters and I have the same setup as you described.

From the bottom up you have the Ehfimech:
A coarse mechanical filter material which is to be used as bottom layer filtering. Its hollow ceramic design creates eddies which disburse the water into many paths. It traps large debris while creating an even flow of water for subsequent layers.

The Blue Coarse Filter Pad goes right on top of the Ehfimech in the same tray.

All the other trays filled with Substrat Pro:
Quartz media with an extremely large surface area for intensive bacteria colonization.

And I like to use an Ehfisynth filter pad for mechanical fine cleaning as well as a 100ml bag of Seachem Purigen instead of carbon.

Purigen is a premium synthetic adsorbent that is unlike any other filtration product. It is not a mixture of ion exchangers or adsorbents, but a unique macro-porous synthetic polymer that removes soluble and insoluble impurities from water at a rate and capacity that exceeds all others, even hypersorb , by over 500%. Purigen removes proteins, nitrites and nitrates, ammonia, and a broad spectrum of organics, yet its impact on trace elements is minimal. It significantly raises redox. It polishes water to unparalleled clarity. Like Hypersorb , Purigen darkens progressively as it exhausts, and is easily renewed by treating with household bleach. A 100 ml bag of Purigen purifies and polishes up to 100 gallons of water for up to six months. Purigen is designed for both marine and freshwater use. Not to be used with any products with slime coat in them as this can cause the product to become toxic.

By using this setup I find I only need to clean the filter every six months or so.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi Paul,

Thanks for the breakdown!! That's the one thing I wasn't sure about was the filter pad. I'll have to get some. Would using the big als, cut to fit filter floss work?? 

I'll look into the Purigem. That sounds cool. Does that come prebagged or is it a container of loose stuff that you bag yourself? I actually saw an article on someone who I think used that in the emporer and then ran an airline to it in the refillable containers. I thought about trying that too....but that's another project. LOL.

So if I do that, I just have to make sure I don't use any product with slime in it? 

Wil


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

gucci17 said:


> where are you guys finding all these deals????


Here is the link..

http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11141

Anyway, Tbird, you said you got a couple of rena, are you selling them out??? or considering trading for eheim? I like rena filter better than eheim


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Tbird said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Thanks for the breakdown!! That's the one thing I wasn't sure about was the filter pad. I'll have to get some. Would using the big als, cut to fit filter floss work??
> 
> ...


No problem.

I actualy purchased some of the black foam at Big Al's and then cut it to size using a template I made from one of my last clean white filters. I've been using it for a couple of years now without any problems.

The Purigen I buy is already in a bag (100ml) however you can buy it in bulk and bag it yourself. You can also recharge the Purigen in a solution of water and bleach and reuse it if you want. I just toss it and put in a fresh one every six months. I tried renewing it once however it didn't work for me. I think I left it in the bleach too long or something.
--
Take care...Paul


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Here is the link..
> 
> http://gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=11141
> 
> Anyway, Tbird, you said you got a couple of rena, are you selling them out??? or considering trading for eheim? I like rena filter better than eheim


I'm not sure what I'm getting yet.  LOL I pick it up tomorrow. Well weather pending. Aparently one is not working properly so, I'll have to mess around with it. But once I get everything, I'll work on it and let you know! 

What freebies did you get??!! LOL


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Y2KGT said:


> No problem.
> 
> I actualy purchased some of the black foam at Big Al's and then cut it to size using a template I made from one of my last clean white filters. I've been using it for a couple of years now without any problems.
> 
> ...


That's cool. I'll probably cut some out and see how that works. As for the purigen I'll probably just throw it out too. Well unless it's crazy expensive and the recharging isn't too bad.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

damn...I never noticed that guy's thread  
It's probably better I didn't though lol


----------

